# kdenlive crash on startup



## sk8harddiefast (May 27, 2010)

HI.I have a little problem
I installed kdenlive but when i open it crashes after 2-3 seconds!
Any ideas how to solve that?


----------



## avilla@ (May 27, 2010)

hello!
please, open an issue on the kdenlive bug tracker - http://kdenlive.org/mantis - attaching, possibly, a backtrace (there is an howto on the kdenlive website)


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 27, 2010)

Is already known bug. I see a lot of forums with people that have this problem. But i read so much and make a lot of tries and nothing work. So i told to post it here if there is anyone that already done it.
But also i will report the bug to be more sure.


----------



## avilla@ (May 27, 2010)

that cannot be a "known bug", just because you didn't give any information about it. as a kdenlive developer, i can say that, without further information, this report is almost useless :/


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 27, 2010)

ok.Sorry.You have completely right.
When i try to open for the first time i get an error for mlt.
Ok. This i can fix it. But when i open it again and i go to run the wizard just crashes. No errors,nothing.Just the window close :q
On forums i read to delete .config file or something like that but i didn't understood very well


----------



## avilla@ (May 28, 2010)

please, let's continue on the kdenlive bug tracker (http://kdenlive.org/mantis), it's a much better environment for this kind of discussion
open a bug, and post a link here


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 30, 2010)

Hi.I Fixed it!
I don't know what was exactly the problem.
Just remove the configuration file /home/user/.kde4/share/config/kdenliverc , i recompile mlt and just worked.
But if that helps you. Before remove kdenliverc has just line for the mlt path.
Now kdenliverc has changed and have a lot of "settings"
I can say solved but i don't know what exactly was wrong  Just i was lucky


----------



## avilla@ (May 30, 2010)

thank for the report. i hope the stability will increase


----------

